# What 9 mm gun for carry?



## Frankster (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a question. I'm going to buy a handgun for carry. The two I have come down to is the Taurus PT111 Pro G2 9mm and the Smith & Wesson SD9mm VE. What one should I get.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Top Summer carry guns Imo are:

Kahr CM9
Glock 43
S&W Shield

These are small, reliable, affordable and quality built. I had a PT111 but sold it.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I have no personal experience with the S&W, but I've bought 3 PT111 G2s. There are those who will talk smack about Taurus, but I can only say that none of the ones I've bought (for myself, my son, and my son-in-law) have had any problems whatsoever. 

It's not my preferred carry gun, primarily because I don't like thumb safeties on carry guns, as a rule. The G26 with magazine extension is the same physical size as the PT111 G2, but without the risk of accidentally engaging the thumb safety, and has 1 more round.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I would go to a range and test drive both and maybe a few more and find what fits you best. You are the only one this firearm needs to fit and carry.
It might save you money in the long run if you buy one and find its not for you.

Shoot safe and have fun doing it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Since you're familiar with the M&P system, you might want to consider the M&P 9c. Excellent little gun and great for summer use... or any other use for that matter.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

You could buy a new barrel and magazine in 9mm for your M&P. You then would have handgun you are familiar with in 9mm.

MO


----------



## captcook (Aug 31, 2015)

I have both. Are you going to carry open or concealed? Concealed I would go with the PT111 open the SD9. Never had a problem with either. A 9mm barrel for your M&P is a good option to.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have both also. The Smith will carry 15 rounds, I think, the Taurus only 12 or so as I recall. I just like the Smith better. Just personal preference.


----------



## Rickster49 (Feb 22, 2014)

Frankster said:


> I have a question. I'm going to buy a handgun for carry. The two I have come down to is the Taurus PT111 Pro G2 9mm and the Smith & Wesson SD9mm VE. What one should I get.


Frankster; That's kinda like asking should I go with a blonde or a brunette? None-the-less I will give it a go since I happen to own both firearms you queried. For me both pistols have been very reliable. Both have lifetime warranties. My SD9VE is more accurate than the Pro G2 but of course it has a full 4 inch barrel and a bit more weight. I like (any many do not) the thumb safety on the Pro G2. I also think the second strike capability of the Taurus is a plus. My G2 had a out-of-the-box trigger I could live with. The Smith SD did not and needed work to make me happy. The Smith has a several round capacity advantage over the Taurus. If you are planning on open carry (hiking, hunting, etc) you might prefer the Smith for those extra rounds. For a CCW I would definitely go with the Taurus due to its lighter weight and smaller size. 12 plus 1 is a bunch of fire power for such a smallish pistol. Good luck with whatever your choice...


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Frankster said:


> I have a question. I'm going to buy a handgun for carry. The two I have come down to is the Taurus PT111 Pro G2 9mm and the Smith & Wesson SD9mm VE. What one should I get.


I had a SD9VE and it shot great, here it comes,,,,,,BUT
I discovered S&W doesn't make parts for it, it's a discontinued model.
I was warned to get a replacement firing pin for it because they are prone to breakage
and couldn't find any from the usual and some not so usual sources.
I would recommend you look at the S&W M&P 9 Compact, it's a better carry gun because it
is lighter and just a hair smaller than the SD9VE over all, even with the same barrel length.
(possibly the 3.5" barrel I may have misstated the length)
This is the gun S&W was sued by Glock over, the SD9VE and the full size SD9.

Another good firearm for carry is the Ruger SR9C a little less expensive than the S&W Compact,
I carry one because I couldn't afford the S&W Compact, and they fit the same holster!
Glock has come out with a really nice 9mm pocket gun you might want to look at.
I'm not a great fan of Taurus, and I'll probably stir some folks up by saying so, I'm just not 
impressed by the fit and finish and the horror stories about poor inspections I've seen on the net.
I suggest you spend a little more time getting the ones you are interested in actually in your own hands
before you lay your money down. There is nothing like picking up a gun that feels like it was custom 
made for you. That was how the S&W M&P9C was for me. :smt022
Gabby


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Since you're familiar with the M&P system, you might want to consider the M&P 9c. Excellent little gun and great for summer use... or any other use for that matter.


SouthernBoy's right, the M&P 9c is the best compromise with regards to size, capacity, ease of CC, and of course, price. I've got all three sizes of M&P's and like them fine, but if I could only have one, it would be the Compact 9.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My vote is for the Smith & Wesson.


----------



## Bootlegger (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello:

Best choice is S & W 3913. You will love it.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Bootlegger said:


> Hello:
> 
> Best choice is S & W 3913. You will love it.


Beautiful gun, check for parts availability before buying though.
Gabby


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

I highly recommend looking for parts for any of the older firearms if you plan to carry it daily, it will be more prone to breakage than your safe queens that you only shoot occasionally. as with the SD9VE if the firing pin breaks all you have is a cool looking paper weight that you can throw like a rock, unless and until you can find a full service gunsmith to fabricate you a new pin.
Just saying think about it guys.
Gabby


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had both but would go with the S&W. Easy to conceal, nice action and very reliable. Check to see if you can find extra magazines for it. I have three.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There are dozens of good 9mm pistols. Pick one that has proven reliability and that you can shoot well and operate efficiently.


----------

